# Big day out for Melbourne's friendliest python



## herptrader (Feb 6, 2009)

*Published:* The Age on line
*Source:*http://www.theage.com.au/national/big-day-out-for-melbournes-friendliest-python-20090205-7yzo.html
*





*


----------



## JungleRob (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL! - news reports like this are great, so much better than some of the other reports on crime, violence, etc. that's going on in the world.


----------



## dougie210 (Feb 6, 2009)

wow thats such a greeat story!! Wish i could buy her -hehehehe


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL what a great story!! Glad to see she made it home safely and not in the hands of some drunk!!


----------



## dailyskin (Feb 6, 2009)

She is a total sweetie, and a real beauty... She lives in a tank with another python too...


----------



## Renagade (Feb 6, 2009)

$1ooo. what a rip off. what other python is she in there with?


----------



## dailyskin (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm can't remember... Similar size tho. Yeah $1k is ridiculous. But I don't think they really want to sell her, she's just a pet...


----------



## English (Feb 6, 2009)

Renagade said:


> $1ooo. what a rip off. what other python is she in there with?


 
she lives with a bredli who usually lays all over her...


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 6, 2009)

That must have been the pet shop I went to when I went to Melbourne last year, as there was a Coastal with a Bredli, sweet I've met a famous snake!:lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 6, 2009)

How could they sell her? 15 years old and been there eight years, obviously showing money is still more important than sentimentality.


----------



## MissJane (Feb 6, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> How could they sell her? 15 years old and been there eight years, obviously showing money is still more important than sentimentality.




In all likelihood, being as it is the price is $1000 and that's clearly way more than she's worth, they know nobody will try to buy her and they will be able to keep her. It is a pet SHOP after all.


----------



## mrillusion (Feb 6, 2009)

-_- my names sebastian -_-


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 6, 2009)

> How could they sell her? 15 years old and been there eight years, obviously showing money is still more important than sentimentality.



are you actually serious. the reason there is a price tag on it is becuase its in a store. if someone offered 1000 they would probable tell them its a store pet. its tp keep dse or whoever regulates petstores in melboure happy as i know that as a requirement to hold a commercial licence everything in public areas of a store must be FOR sale.. unless it has a health issue or is on hold for another customer.


----------



## Lplater (Feb 6, 2009)

Renagade said:


> $1ooo. what a rip off. what other python is she in there with?


 yep and she lays golden eggs


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 6, 2009)

shes het for wallet emptying


----------



## m_beardie (Feb 7, 2009)

Renagade said:


> $1ooo. what a rip off. what other python is she in there with?


 she is in wth a bredli
im pretty sure


----------

